# Battery and Charging help needed?



## Vape Starter

Hi Guys

I at extreme novice stage, purchasing a Kangertech Toptank mini and would like to purchase Samsung 25R battery for it.

My dilemma is that at a later stage I would like to buy an external charger and extra battery and so forth.

However at this stage I wanted to start as soon as I get the device so my noob questions are as follows: (please forgive me if they sound silly vaping is better than cigarettes however with all info available one can get lost on the internet)

1. with all the news of fake LG HG2's is it safer going with a Samsung25R or is there a better battery;
2. I will initially be charging battery through the device is it safe for me to use USB on PlayStation 4, media player I have connected to TV, the Sony TV or any USB port?
3. Can I plug the USB cable into a iPhone 6 wall socket to charger?
4. Can I plug the USB into a power bank?
5. I have read about not letting battery discharge past a certain volt would it be better to than charge device maybe after every vape session?

again any assistance will be appreciated sorry for long note.


----------



## Andre

The only dumb questions are the questions not asked!


The LG HG2s are great, but I can fully understand your concerns. Personally I would only buy those nowadays from a vendor I fully trust. Samsung 25Rs or Samsung 30Qs are good to go.
I think it should be fine, but I am no expert on this. Your mod should regulate the power supply automatically.
As for 2.
As for 2.
Your mod will not allow the battery to discharge below safe levels. I see no need to charge after each vape session.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex

The iPhone AC adapter should be fine for charging, but I would avoid using USB ports on PC's, Playstations and media players etc, or only as a last resort. The power bank should also work fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Buy the way, I was wondering if most of the vapers on the forum use a battery until depleted before charging, or do you put it on charge once a day / whenever there is a charging opportunity etc.

I mostly vape my device until the battery is depleted and then put it on charge for several ours / overnight. While one is charging, I use the other.
It has happened that both are dead at the same time and that is a disaster.

I now have the I4 external charger and what a dream. According to the specs it determines each batteries charge etc before charging. So now I take all 3 batteries at night and put them in the I4 and leave them overnight, no matter how much power they have left in them.

Would anyone consider this to be a bad way of handling the batteries?

Thanks


----------



## Vape Starter

Alex said:


> The iPhone AC adapter should be fine for charging, but I would avoid using USB ports on PC's, Playstations and media players etc, or only as a last resort. The power bank should also work fine.


 
The only reason I asked I was reading on the internet and was surprised where some people batteries blew from charging on iphone wall charger, however I don't know what vape or ecig devices they were using.


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> Buy the way, I was wondering if most of the vapers on the forum use a battery until depleted before charging, or do you put it on charge once a day / whenever there is a charging opportunity etc.
> 
> I mostly vape my device until the battery is depleted and then put it on charge for several ours / overnight. While one is charging, I use the other.
> It has happened that both are dead at the same time and that is a disaster.
> 
> I now have the I4 external charger and what a dream. According to the specs it determines each batteries charge etc before charging. So now I take all 3 batteries at night and put them in the I4 and leave them overnight, no matter how much power they have left in them.
> 
> Would anyone consider this to be a bad way of handling the batteries?
> 
> Thanks


It should not be a problem. Personally, I never leave batteries charging unattended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vape Starter said:


> The only reason I asked I was reading on the internet and was surprised where some people batteries blew from charging on iphone wall charger, however I don't know what vape or ecig devices they were using.


In that case you should, as a precaution, not use it. As you set out in your first post, an external charger is always the best option. Electronic safety features in a mod can and do go wrong and the USB port on a mod does wear out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> ... Personally, I never leave batteries charging unattended.



You mean overnight?
Is there really such a big risk of fire etc?
I would have thought the intelligent charger with all the safety features would be ok, but maybe I will take it to the office with me. There I can charge it all day but will be able to keep an eye on it.
Rather safe than sorry I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch

Howdie Ho @Vape Starter 

Firstly; Let it be known that I am no expert in electronics/batteries and my intentions are by no means to scare you in any way 
I intend only to enlighten and share some knowledge 
I am an experienced audio engineer and support technician and very often electricity plays a major factor in scenarios and work I do.
(So please take whatever I am about to say with "a pinch of salt", as I could be corrected by another more informed member)

*WARNING!!! INCOMING LECTURE & WALL OF TEXT!!! (For which I apologize)*

*OK so here goes:*
****General 'Rule of thumb' when charging batteries is to go with lower amperages**** 
-> (Standard would be 500mA or 0.5A - same thing)
-> This will result in slower/longer charging times, but can almost certainly provide longer use/lifespan of your batteries
-> Not to mention; It will ensure you are exercising best safety
****500mA is standard, but 1A is safe across the board for all 18650 batteries****
_*****_*Computer USB ports (specifically USB 1 & 2) provide 5v @ 500mA****
_*****_*USB 3 outputs 5v @ 900mA****
_*****_*USB 3.1 outputs 5v @ 1.5A or 3A*_*****_
****Lower Amps will provide the most thorough charge, also ensuring batteries remain cool, don't overheat and inevitably have a longer lifespan****
_*****_*When in doubt = AVOID!*_*****_
-> It's well known that 18650's that have been 'shorted', stressed or over-drained can have devastating results.
-> Therefore if you aren't 100% sure of the electronic 'signal-chain/path' rather stick to what you are comfortable and certain of.
****NEVER EVER EVER USE YOUR PC's FRONT PANEL USB PORTS****
-> This is an imperative statement I urge everyone to comply with! (Once again: if you are 100% certain it's safe, that's different)
-> Most PC box front panels connect with TINY wires/cables to the motherboard and aren't actually able to efficiently output constant and/or stable voltages and amperages.
(Trust me on this one guys...I've seen flash drives, externals and phones that have exploded/melted)
--> Reason being; The USB port can short and lose ground or + - (You can then get anything from 12V upwards with up to 6A)
--> If you don't know what that means = Trust that it is a recipe for disaster!
****Lastly; If the USB charging cable you get with the mod is thin and flimsy/cheap quality...Don't use it****
-> The same applies to using a different USB cable to charge your device!
Thin, flimsy cables are usually an indication of inferior quality and you can almost bet that sh***y cables can't/won't provide the correct, stable and constant flow of charge.
(which will inevitably stress your electronics, device or battery in the long run)



*Now to answer your questions:*
1.) I have just purchased 3 brand new LG HG2's last weekend from a local shop and I personally confirmed that they are authentic.
I'd also state that 95% of vape shops would willing to swop/replace any fakes, if you were unlucky enough to get one.
If you are savvy though, you could also study this article and you can personally identify a fake when you go to make your purchase;
https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...an-you-identify-the-fake-lg-hg2-18650-battery
Samsung 25R is = LG HG2. Though the LG's hold more charge and therefore last slightly longer.
Oh! A side note is that Samsung engineered the 25R's to charge quicker!!! (true story)
I personally have HG2's and 25R's and the 25R's definitely charge an hour or 2 quicker. 
Both are great and as a 3rd option you can consider Samsung 30Q's, as @Andre stated. 

2.) Media Player & Sony TV = I would STRONGLY advise that you don't take this risk.
Not that it is specifically a danger/threat, but because you may not take every single factor into account.
(I don't know the USB ratings for the media player or TV, but wouldn't trust them to provide stable and appropriate electric charge)
***PS4 is all USB.3 to my knowledge, so it should be safe, so long as the PS4/USB ports don't go to sleep or limit anything.

3.) iPhone 6 switch-mode power supply = This is called a 5w charging adapter and provides 5V @ 1A.
As long as it is an authentic Apple adapter, all should be fine.
(I do recommend monitoring the temperature of both the battery & adapter the first time you try this, to make sure that neither is being overloaded/stressed....you'll know if temperature of either is hot to touch! If that is the case then don't continue to use it)

4.) Power Bank: I suggest looking up the specs of the power bank, to be 100% certain of it's viability in this scenario.
For all intensive purposes you should be safe...but rather do the research to expand your knowledge and provide certainty.
I don't particularly think that you should avoid it, however there are questions that come to mind for me that raise uncertainty.
i.e.
Does it provide the same output charge regardless of it's (the power bank) battery/charge level/percentage)
Does it output more than 5v or 1A.
Does the output fluctuate in any way.
Can it cause a short if the USB cable wiggles or slightly pulls out
etc.

5.) Lastly (as others have stated above); There is no need to charge after "EVERY" vape session and doing that could affect the lifespan of the battery....as you would definitely be overcharging it.
(not overcharging voltage wise, but 'Cycles' wise. As every rechargeable battery has an average number of times (Cycles) it can be charged before it degrades and can no longer hold the same amount of power/charge and/or output discharge is reduced etc.)
****I recall watching a video from a guy who builds and designs 18650 and other batteries for a large-scale international company and he stated that the safest route is to always charge just before you hit empty...I believe he stated 15-20% or lower****
Completely emptying the batteries before charging can have adverse side effects, as you could possibly reduce the amount of Ions within the chemical composition of the battery or permanently reducing the charge capacity in worst cases.

Me...If I look at my device and the battery display is on the last "bar/notch" then it is charging time! 
You don't HAVE TO follow this practice, however it is the safest treatment for your batteries and will keep them healthier for longer.
(Completely draining a battery is not bad per say, but it is definitely not the safest practice...Rather be safe and not sorry)

*Lastly: The sooner you can get your hands on a Nitecore Intellicharger = THE BETTER!!!* 
These are the "go-to" chargers for vape batteries. They are very efficient, safe and will provide the best charge for your batteries.

I know this is a lot to process, besides being a full blown lecture! 
But it is my opinion and advise...and in being so, can be ignored or contradicted/corrected.
However, I intended for it and hope that it does help you in your vaping journey, as well as address your stated questions/concerns.

Good Luck and keep asking questions if ever unsure...as we all started there and had to learn.
This is a kind, caring and very helpful community that will always help and/or guide you when you need!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape Starter

@TheLongTwitch 

Thank you for the post and the time taken to reply.

I think it would be best to go for a charger as well, I do not want to break the bank do you thing a Nitecore i2 Intelli-Charger would be ok?

I see it doesn't have a LCD screen would that be an issue? for example in overcharging and so forth.


----------



## Andre

Vape Starter said:


> @TheLongTwitch
> 
> Thank you for the post and the time taken to reply.
> 
> I think it would be best to go for a charger as well, I do not want to break the bank do you thing a Nitecore i2 Intelli-Charger would be ok?
> 
> I see it doesn't have a LCD screen would that be an issue? for example in overcharging and so forth.


Nitecore is a great charger. No LCD screen required. I have the i4 with just the 3 LED lights per battery. Same intelligent charging without the screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch

@Vape Starter 

I have an i2 at the moment and it has been nothing but great!!!
Though I have to upgrade to an i4 soon, as a bought a Reuleaux RX200 and now need to charge 3 batteries at once 
And let me tell you, it is such a pain in the butt only being able to charge 2, wait for them to be full and then have to charge the last battery separately before I can power up my RX200 again  (+-12h total)

But my previous mod took 2 batteries, so i have 3 married pairs. (A set of HG2's, set 25R's and set Efest 2900mAh)
So while using a pair, another pair was always on charge.

The Nitecore Intellichargers have actually been around for years to my knowledge, but were only used by serious tech-fundies 
They've just become popular now with the vape scene because they can do 18650's 26650's and more I believe.
They have a bunch of built in safety features and company guarantee that they won't overcharge batteries etc.
(That has come from the years of experience that Nitecore has with designing and building chargers)
The "i" models are just the starting range but will easily handle all your needs and are reliable.

P.S. If you are looking at a 2-bay charger like the i2's, consider getting 2 batteries because then while using 1, you'll be able to charge the other...also comes in VERY handy to have a spare charged battery on you for those long days

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape Starter

hi
Thanks for all the advise, I have bought a Nitecore D2 EU charger and a Samsung 25 R battery.

just wanted to know if anyone used this charger before, do I have to use the yellow mode switch on side or can I just pop battery in and power on?

I noticed it stated that the yellow mode switch allows you to select specific battery type and charging parameters however I assumed it would detect the battery and charge it or is this only regarding LiFePO4 batteries?

is the 18650 a LiFePO4 battery?

again apologise if I confused anyone


----------



## Gazzacpt

Vape Starter said:


> hi
> Thanks for all the advise, I have bought a Nitecore D2 EU charger and a Samsung 25 R battery.
> 
> just wanted to know if anyone used this charger before, do I have to use the yellow mode switch on side or can I just pop battery in and power on?
> 
> I noticed it stated that the yellow mode switch allows you to select specific battery type and charging parameters however I assumed it would detect the battery and charge it or is this only regarding LiFePO4 batteries?
> 
> is the 18650 a LiFePO4 battery?
> 
> again apologise if I confused anyone


The D2 auto detects the battery. Turn it on and pop in the batt to charge. The yellow push button lets you cycle the display between bay 1 and 2 to monitor the battery and also cycle through charge time, current channel amp draw and voltage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I have the Nitecore D4 charger for my 3 samsung 25r batteries. It's a great charger all round and haven't had any issues so far. Note that when charging 2 batteries, it charges at 750ma. However, when charging 3 or 4 batteries, it drops to 350ma per slot. Charging takes a whopping 4.5hours to 5 hours. 

I also have a HCigar VT200 mod with a built in Lipo battery (I love lipos because they pack big power in a small package and charge straight from the usb port) as well as a Evic VT mini mod with a LG HG2 battery in it.

For the HCigar and Evic, Im using a Lenmar 11000mah power bank to charge them up. The Lenmar has 3 usb output ports. Two 1amp ports and one 2.5amp port for cellphones/tablets. The cool thing with this power bank is that once it detects that the attached devices are no longer drawing power, it turns itself off thus negating the concern of overcharging the batteries... 

Lastly, single battery mods can't handle all day vaping when using dual coil setups so get yourself either: A lipo equiped dna200 mod (no need to buy external chargers etc) or something like a RX200S mod because either of these will ensure that you are futureproof and will not need to spend money on mods for a while to come...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3

SAVaper said:


> Buy the way, I was wondering if most of the vapers on the forum use a battery until depleted before charging, or do you put it on charge once a day / whenever there is a charging opportunity etc.
> 
> I mostly vape my device until the battery is depleted and then put it on charge for several ours / overnight. While one is charging, I use the other.
> It has happened that both are dead at the same time and that is a disaster.
> 
> I now have the I4 external charger and what a dream. According to the specs it determines each batteries charge etc before charging. So now I take all 3 batteries at night and put them in the I4 and leave them overnight, no matter how much power they have left in them.
> 
> Would anyone consider this to be a bad way of handling the batteries?
> 
> Thanks



It's a good rule of thumb not to use batteries under 3.40 volts, this is approximately 40% of the battery life.

First reason is to extend the life span of the battery
Secondly it good for the battery as the cells don't get over worked.
as for charging I use a D4 it stops charging after the battery's are full so it's safe to keep it in for the night as I do. other changers i have no idea please read the box for instruction and to your research before buying a charger. 

and a small tip, with changers the money is worth it, don't cheap out on chargers we don't want you to be another statistic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

